# training birds for dog training



## moeohio (Dec 7, 2011)

in toledo, anyone have some training birds for training young flushers?


----------



## vizslaridge (Dec 10, 2011)

I have homing pigeons for sale that I raise to use for training...I could sell as many as 6 right now. $5 each (basically covers the feed for raising them). I live in Findlay, OH...just about 45 minutes from Toledo. Would be willing to meet you right off of I-75 in Findlay if you're interested.


----------



## Stream Urchin (Jul 18, 2012)

I live in Strongsville still have any su


----------

